
Show HN: Automate Software Documentation - Kesava1312
https://www.digitalbrain.app/
======
bastijn
I browsed your site and watched the only sample movie you have. For a product
claiming automated documentation I guess you are not eating your own dogfood
here.

The movie shows no documentation at all except flashing poorly filled API docs
which everybody already generates using any doc framework that pulls that from
source code comments. The other part of the movie shows options to type
documentation and an image that appears when you right click and select UML.
The image isn't UML though nor is the movie showing anything on how it was
obtained or generated.

I wish you luck but it seems you did not solve the problem yet.

------
Kesava1312
Hello Hacker News! We're Kesava and Dmitry from Digital Brain
[digitalbrain.app]

We're building a platform to automate processes when you're doing software
documentation.

We live in a hacker house and we're surrounded by some world-class engineers
working on cutting edge startups, but one of the biggest bottlenecks is
software documentation. So we built Digital Brain to help solve this problem.

Digital Brain auto-generates your source code documentation and then provides
a beautiful Notion-like interface to finish up with the documentation process
— streamlining and recommending what to document when.

Here's a quick demo if you'd like to see it in action before trying us
out:([https://bit.ly/3eGwCdG](https://bit.ly/3eGwCdG))

We're really happy we get to show this to you all, thank you for reading about
it! Please let us know your thoughts and questions in the comments.

------
mchusma
I do like the concept, and we have struggled internally to document things. I
am interested in it but the biggest thing missing for me is documentation. I
can't really tell how to do it, so for me I am not really willing to try and
connect and just figure out.

I do wish you luck and I think you are in the ballpark of something good here.

~~~
Kesava1312
Hi! Sorry we did not have a better CTA. Here's a one-minute form to help you
get onboard: [https://bit.ly/3aoFAZO](https://bit.ly/3aoFAZO)

There's actually no need for documentation - we have a one-click integration
to Github, where you'll click the repo and the documentation gets auto-
generated. Excited to let you try it!

~~~
solidasparagus
There is very much a need for documentation. I keep hearing "auto-generated"
documentation, but I don't see what differentiates this from other tools that
generate docs from code comments. Without more detailed information about what
this tool does, there is no reason to pursue it further.

There are myriad questions that need answering with docs:

\- What does autogenerating documentation mean? (in my book, exposing code
comments is not autogeneration so hopefully there is more)

\- When I edit function documentation does it also change the code comments?
Vice versa?

\- How is the documentation version controlled?

\- How are multiple versions of a library documented?

\- What level of customization do I get? Just look at the Sphinx ecosystem for
all of the things that people end up needing to customize.

\- The chore part of documentation is thinking about what to write and writing
it so that it is easy to understand - does this actually help me here?

------
DerArzt01
One big thing that seems to be missing is what languages/frameworks does this
tool support?

~~~
Kesava1312
Right now, we're able to fully support Python.

------
ibdf
So little information about what it is that I don't even want to waste time
requesting early access.

